# C&S Site Error



## DeWalt Dave (Aug 12, 2006)

Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers error '80040e57'

[Microsoft][ODBC SQL Server Driver][SQL Server]String or binary data would be truncated.

/login/integrallib.asp, line 294

Cant browse products or anything?


----------



## beedie (Mar 15, 2006)

working fine for me!


----------



## DeWalt Dave (Aug 12, 2006)

Show off ! (100th post!)


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

try shutting down I.E and clearing your history and cookies


----------



## DeWalt Dave (Aug 12, 2006)

Ive done all that - now it works. 
Now I have to buy more stuff .... just to er ....make sure it works.

Thanks. Wonder what went wrong there ?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

haha, good, as for the reason its blloming bill gates fault


----------



## DeWalt Dave (Aug 12, 2006)

182_blue said:


> haha, good, as for the reason its blloming bill gates fault


South park the movie springs to mind ...

"You said Windows 98 would be faster and more reliable"
"it is, in fact its"

"BANG"


----------

